# Bowfin myth or truth?



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

ok so was fishing today seen a pile of about 5 bowfin dead on shoreline guy was catching them and killing them. I told him it was ignorant to do such a thing that they are not hurting anything. His reply was a ranger told him to do so. I ran into a ranger later on today and he said that the bowfin are not hurting anything and you can release them back into the water. ive heard many of stories about these fish all the way to people saying they are poisiones lol which i know isnt true having caught quite a bit of them myself. but i just wanted to know if someone could clear up for me whether you are supose to kill them or not, i dont believe you are and just bcause they are ugly and mean looking people think they need killed. Like i said the ranger i talked to said u dont need to kill him, but the guy said he talked to a ranger that told him to kill them. Any one know the truth? i've looked bowfin up before and it said they were a pre-historic fish and not to kill them. but i dunno if that was in the U.S. or where it was talking about them.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

supposition "ranger said 'you can kill 'em if you want, no bag limits, I dont care if you toss 'em back or not." 
Becomes "ranger said to kill them all" etc.


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

yes i think you have it exactly right .


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Aren't they consider a "trash" rough fish, like carp?


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

i dunno i think lot of people prob consider them a trash fish, but to a carp fisher a carp is not a trash fish a carp is a fun good fighting fish. trash to eat maybe but not trash to someone who wants a big fish and a good fight.


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

im interested to see what people have to say about them and what is fact and what is passed along stories.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

YES, Carp and bowfin or dogfish are considered trash fish. They also allowed to be bowfished with no limit.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Dogfish fight really hard for their size. Live blue gill under a cork and hold on! I've heard the same story about dumb-dumbs killing muskies because they eat the other fish. Don't most fish we like to catch eat other fish?


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

where was this guy at because I would love to have a chance to catch on of these fish.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Ugly is a matter of personal opinion. I think they look pretty cool. 

They do fight very strong for their size and as far as temperament goes I'd say they're similar to northern pike. 

If they were that big of a threat to the other fish species, those species never would have become established in the same water bodies since the bowfin have been there far longer. 

I guess since they're not good eating or as 'pretty' as bass or trout people see them as a nuisance to be eliminated. I think that's a shame since that species has survived since the dinosaurs were around. It's not like they're an invasive species like snakehead or carp, they are native to this area. 

I'd say most of the negative attitude towards them is ignorance and I'd probably get upset if I saw someone killing them just "because they need to be removed".


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

One man's trash is another man's treasure. I can't picture a Ranger saying to kill a type of fish just to kill it. Then you have dead fish rotting on the shoreline and smelling up the area. Makes no sense. Most likely the guy was giving you a line of BS.


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

I have heard of other guys keeping them when caught in cold water. They say they are very good eating. Out in Minnasota they have big town tourneys for them. Ice houses everywhere and everybody trying to catch them. In minnasota they call them eelpout. and the are verygood eating from cold water. I saw a guy in mogador with one and it was around 4lbs.They are different but all fish are different from others BIGRAYSR


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

why kill it if you aint gonna eat it.....thats just my oppinion


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

PolymerStew said:


> Ugly is a matter of personal opinion. I think they look pretty cool.
> 
> They do fight very strong for their size and as far as temperament goes I'd say they're similar to northern pike.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.

I would like to add that some people get Bowfin confused with the invasive Snakeheads, which are killed on purpose. Perhaps that individual was thinking he was catching Snakeheads, or was misinformed. He also may of been just a [email protected] that didn't think Bowfins should be permitted in those waters.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It's ridiculous to just kill a fish if you're not going to eat it or use it for bait! I've caught a few bowfin and even took one home to eat that had swallowed the hook. As far as taste goes, I thought it was awful. The one I ate was caught in the summer. My view on food is waste not, want not. That includes food that's still swimming, running, or flying. !%


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Killing fish because they eat other fish is stupid. The largest predator of Largemouth Bass is... other Largemouth Bass... does that mean we should kill all the largies we catch because they eat young bass? Invasive species like snakeheads are a different matter, but bowfins aren't invasive, they are native. Ignorant morons like this make me support a "fishing training program" prior to getting your fishing license. 

People who kill sheephead just because they bit a hook while fishing for walleye are just as bad. Sure, it is disappointing and a little annoying to bring one in and take it off the hook when you are after the eyes, but the sheepies have a job to do, especially now, as one of their primary foods is zebra mussels. If the fish is native, put the damn thing back if you aren't gonna eat it, mount it, or use it for bait.


----------



## xKandymaNx (May 2, 2010)

This individual was in fact very stupid in my opinion. I saw him catch a 7 lb bowfin and kill it, all after putting up a really good fight for a few minutes! The idea was brought up that in a couple years the fish could have been a new state record fish, so why kill it? I believe the record is around 11-12 lbs but could be wrong.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

bigraysr said:


> I have heard of other guys keeping them when caught in cold water. They say they are very good eating. Out in Minnasota they have big town tourneys for them. Ice houses everywhere and everybody trying to catch them. In minnasota they call them eelpout. and the are verygood eating from cold water. I saw a guy in mogador with one and it was around 4lbs.They are different but all fish are different from others BIGRAYSR


I think you may have confused bowfin with burbot Bigray. 
I've had quite a few encounters with bowfin (dog fish,) but the ones I've caught have been in Florida waters. They are often killed by bass fishermen in Florida, and I assume other states as well. It's very common to find them in the same areas as the bass, and they can be quite an expense for the fellows that fish with wild shinners. I've seen large wild shiners sell for as much a $3 each and can understand, but strongly disagree, with fishermen who kill them just because they have a taste for their bait. Burbot are actually a good eating, or so I've been told, game fish. Personally, I think bowfin are kind of cool looking. They are not invasive nor are they a foreign species like gobies, snake heads, flying carp and zebra mussels. 
I remember bass fishing in Florida and catching my first bowfin. I learned the hard way that they are not a fish that you can lip! They have a mouth packed with very sharp teeth. For me, they are a rare catch in the Ohio waters I fish. I say live and let live.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

bdawg said:


> ... My view on food is waste not, want not. That includes food that's still swimming, running, or flying. !%


Exactly. We may see a day where our nutritional sustenance can only be acquired by "living off the land", which certainly includes our waters. If we are faced with such a scenario, choosing to eat only plants & animals that we think taste good will become a luxury that we just cannot afford. So just because it tastes like s*** now, we just may depend upon it in the future.

Like BDawg said, "Waste Not....Want Not"


----------



## five3echo (Apr 28, 2008)

One year in Canada the regulation booklet recommended us not to release alive. I was told they are worse than any other fish in regards to eating walleye eggs. We still released alive.


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

good im glad others are against killing the bowfin also, i think there fun to catch but i like to fish for any kinda different species of fish with size to them. just hate seeing a pile of dead fish on the shore one was still alive when i got there outta the 5 or 6 of them laying there and i threw him back in and watched him swim away  i just think if your gonna kill a fish you need to be eating it or atleast using it for bait.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Burbot, aka Ling, Lawyers, Eelpout, are a freshwater Cod. Firm white flesh. They resemble Bowfin enough that people can confuse the two. Bowfin fight hard, grow big, jump high, and have big teeth. Sounds like a great gamefish to me. The only one I've caught was 29 inches long, on 4 lb. line. One of the best fights I've ever had.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bowfin, Burbot Bigray, or Dogfish are all new names to me. I've never seen one or heard of any of these fish before reading this post. 

I have however, heard of snakeheads. Not sure if I caught one of these native fish that I would be able to tell the difference between one of them and the snakehead. 

Maybe this guy was confused between the invasive snakehead characteristics and the harmless native fish

But, as for me that's what i like about these forums: all the shared information. Learn something knew every time i log on.

I wouldn't mind catching one myself, they look cool as heck to me.

Found this on the web, might help:


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thats one fish I really want to catch..thats sad when ppl are so ignorant to be killing these fish..ITS ANOTHER LIVING BREATHING THING AND NOBODY DESERVES THE RIGHT TO PLAY GOD WITH THESE FISH...and the reasoning just disgusts me


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Bowfin, Burbot Bigray, or Dogfish are all new names to me. I've never seen one or heard of any of these fish before reading this post.
> 
> I have however, heard of snakeheads. Not sure if I caught one of these native fish that I would be able to tell the difference between one of them and the snakehead.
> 
> ...



Here's another way to tell them apart: 
A bowfin will give you a nasty bite if you get your finger in it's mouth.
A snake head will give you a nasty bite even if you DON'T put your finger in it's mouth.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

And here's Burbot. They do all look similar.


----------



## fishinwriter (Jan 10, 2010)

The man must have mistaken the Bowfin for Snakehead, a common mistake. Some folks love to fish for Snakehead. http://freshwaterfishing.suite101.com/article.cfm/the-difference-between-bowfin-and-snakehead


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think bowfin are cool as heck. If I caught oe rod and reel fishing thre would be no reason to kill it. Same as carp. Just throw em back and go about your day and be happy ya caught something


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

I know I've seen pics of burbot that folks have caught in Lake Erie...but would they also populate places like Mogadore?

Lots of bowfin (or what were ID'd as bowfin) have been caught in Moggie over the years but I wonder if they could have been burbot. Anyone able to clarify the type of waters burbot prefer?

Bob


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

bowfin and burbot are 2 totally different species and should not be confused. Burbot are very cold water fish while bowfin prefer warm, slow moving water.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

My guess is that they are Bowfin. The Burbot I've caught were in Quebec, back in the 70's. I Googled them, and it mentions they are in Lake Erie, but it seems they're mostly farther north. Canada and Alaska. The festival mentioned above in Minnesota is an Eelpout festival. So, that's Burbot, not Bowfin.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> thats one fish I really want to catch..thats sad when ppl are so ignorant to be killing these fish..ITS ANOTHER LIVING BREATHING THING AND NOBODY DESERVES THE RIGHT TO PLAY GOD WITH THESE FISH...and the reasoning just disgusts me


If you really get the itch to catch Bowfin, head down to Ft.Lauderdale and spend a 1-2 days fishing the Everglades there. In addition to some GREAT bass fishing (last time down caught 8 bass between 6 and 10lbs in about 90mins in one location), you will also catch a TON of Bowfin, even on topwaters which was pretty cool. Trip was 2006, but we probably caught close to 100 Bowfin in two days- biggest being about 7-8lbs, most were 3-4. They are EVERYWHERE down there!! (Bass in the photo weighed in at 9.4- tough being 6'8", 300lbs- you really have to catch a whopper for them to look big when you're holding'em for pics!


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was "TOLD" at Weednmore {Mogadore} at the shed there looking into a claim that 
a property dispute between Mogadore Lake and an individual living near by prompted him to 
drop bowfins into the lake out of anger.. Hence why they are now found in Mogadore.
Im leaving area and names out of this. There is some small proof but im leaving the authorities to giving the final answer. He thought as this gentleman did that they kill your small fish and this would be revenge to the "City"


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Who cares what they call em'. Hit Moggy yesterday and landed an absolute monster, 26.7lbs on the old digital rapala scale. No idea how long, gator rule just is not long enough so we will stick with "HUGE" lol. Unfreaken real, took me at least a half hour and pulled me damn near half way across the lake and back. Also, snapped off another. These things get as big as the ol' moggy carp.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dude either you need to get your scale calibrated or you beat the old world record by 5lbs. If thats a real number i hope you got a pic so you can at least brag about it Being from florida we caught these all the time. Personally i loved catchin em. Who cares if its a "trash" fish? They give just about any other fish a run for their money pound for pound.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

That's not good. I sure hope it is wrong now. Where did you see that record? I think it is time for a beer, make it a 12pk. The good thing is this is not my first crack at this fish, unless there are more just as big in there. I had no idea.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

IGFA 21.8. Guess where I will be tommorrow! Livewell in tow. WOOOOHOOO! Breakin out the catfish rods. 

Nip, I may be ruined forever when it comes to chasing those little green fish!


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

FishKrazy said:


> Who cares what they call em'. Hit Moggy yesterday and landed an absolute monster, 26.7lbs on the old digital rapala scale.  No idea how long, gator rule just is not long enough so we will stick with "HUGE" lol. Unfreaken real, took me at least a half hour and pulled me damn near half way across the lake and back. Also, snapped off another. These things get as big as the ol' moggy carp.


26.7 pound bowfin??? better get jeremy wade over here. new river monsters guess next season will have to be reservoir monsters


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

FishKrazy said:


> Who cares what they call em'. Hit Moggy yesterday and landed an absolute monster, 26.7lbs on the old digital rapala scale. No idea how long, gator rule just is not long enough so we will stick with "HUGE" lol. Unfreaken real, took me at least a half hour and pulled me damn near half way across the lake and back. Also, snapped off another. These things get as big as the ol' moggy carp.


LOL... You better get it weighed and mounted for the state record....You will have to show a picture REALLY!!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ive only caught 1 bowfin, but i will say it was a blast to catch! i caught it in reelfoot lake, tennessee in a weed filled cove and not seeing it clearly i thought it was a bass for a second and when it took a whole nightcrawler it fought just as hard as a bass and jumped around pretty good too. wont see me callin em trash!


----------



## xKandymaNx (May 2, 2010)

mitch2106 said:


> 26.7 pound bowfin??? better get jeremy wade over here. new river monsters guess next season will have to be reservoir monsters


I'm callin animal planet it right now and setting this up haha
:bananalama:


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

no hes right.. they are bowfin! and they are pretty thick in the tuscarawas river


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bowfin are native. Snakehead are NOT. From ODNR website.


> Bowfin are native and can be released, however if a northern snakehead is found it SHOULD NOT be released you should contact your local wildlife officer about what to do with the fish.


 Maybe that guy confused the two? Maybe he Was catching Snakeheads?


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Bowfin are native. Snakehead are NOT. From ODNR website. Maybe that guy confused the two? Maybe he Was catching Snakeheads?


It would be funny if maybe they both got the fish he had confused... they look like they can both be easily confused...

I would hope the ODNR guy "if so" would know


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Bowfin are native. Snakehead are NOT. From ODNR website. Maybe that guy confused the two? Maybe he Was catching Snakeheads?


no he was definatly catching bowfin, no confusions, i know it from i have caught lots of them, guy catchin umm and killing them knew they were bowfin, and also ranger knew it. ranger said they not hurting anything but theres no limits on them so if guy choses to kill them as he catches umm he's free to do so.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

mitch2106 said:


> no he was definatly catching bowfin, no confusions, i know it from i have caught lots of them, guy catchin umm and killing them knew they were bowfin, and also ranger knew it. ranger said they not hurting anything but theres no limits on them so if guy choses to kill them as he catches umm he's free to do so.


Gotcha. Still doesn't mean maybe he thinks they are the same fish and more invasive than they actually are.. Goofball either way lol.. Same with that ranger. What a doof if he really said to take bowfin and kill...


----------



## jeffkerr (Jan 3, 2022)

PolymerStew said:


> Ugly is a matter of personal opinion. I think they look pretty cool.
> 
> They do fight very strong for their size and as far as temperament goes I'd say they're similar to northern pike.
> 
> ...


You are right as rain the Bow Fin were here long before the other species of fish Let them live as they are here for a reason Please don't kill them


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

jeffkerr said:


> You are right as rain the Bow Fin were here long before the other species of fish Let them live as they are here for a reason Please don't kill them


Just an FYI. This is a 10 year old thread. The recommended reading is usually old threads. Welcome to OGF.

Kip


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Bowfin are wild Ohio native fish often confused for Snakeheads by the under-informed. They have existed since the Triassic, so any "damage" to the fishery would have occurred starting about 250 million years ago. Please release them if you do not plan on eating them.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Caught this one in 2014 out of a Ohio river trib. while crappie fishing. We've caught them in Okeechobee Florida a lot over the years but this is the only one I've ever caught along the river. 

I remember thinking what on earth have I got hooked. Turned it loose after the pic.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it's appalling that people cant tell the difference between a snakehead and bowfin


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

They are a great fight on lite gear in current.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

pitdweller said:


> They are a great fight on lite gear in current.


They are a great fight on any gear. Caught a 27 incher on a double bladed top water at Mogadore about 4am once. Thought I had a huge bass. I was a little disappointed but enjoyed the battle. I released it and spent a few minutes bending my buzz bait back to normal. I know this is a decade old post but I have enjoyed reading many of the reactions.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bigraysr said:


> I have heard of other guys keeping them when caught in cold water. They say they are very good eating. Out in Minnasota they have big town tourneys for them. Ice houses everywhere and everybody trying to catch them. In minnasota they call them eelpout. and the are verygood eating from cold water. I saw a guy in mogador with one and it was around 4lbs.They are different but all fish are different from others BIGRAYSR





The Zodiac said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I would like to add that some people get Bowfin confused with the invasive Snakeheads, which are killed on purpose. Perhaps that individual was thinking he was catching Snakeheads, or was misinformed. He also may of been just a [email protected] that didn't think Bowfins should be permitted in those waters.


Are we talking bowfin, eelpout or burbot? The species closely resemble each other. We used to catch burbot in Canada when we'd go on a fishing trip up there. We always released them. We were fishing from the beach in front of the cabin in the evening while drinking beer. Didn't even have to put them back in the water. Just get the hook out of their mouth, and they would use their pectoral fins to "walk" down to the water and swim away! Crazy! 

The things were ugly as Hell, but then I found out that they are good to eat when caught from cold water, which is usually the case since they hang deep. They called them Ling Cod up in Canada, and on Lake Erie they call them Lawyers.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I’ve tried for three years in Lake Erie any advice is much appreciated


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

FIsh Springfield or mogadore..


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Gotworms said:


> I’ve tried for three years in Lake Erie any advice is much appreciated


Bowfin are abundant in most every bay and marina in the western basin. Watch them come up for a gulp of air.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I’m sorry I was talking burbot


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They are pretty elusive. Have read articles about guys going off walls this time of year at night using worms on the bottom but actually getting one is a long shot


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's how we caught them in Canada, worm on the bottom. I remembered hearing some speculation years ago about the burbot population in Lake Erie. Because they are a deep water fish, the "dead zone" out in the middle where there is no oxygen in the water, might be wiping them out.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

bigraysr said:


> I have heard of other guys keeping them when caught in cold water. They say they are very good eating. Out in Minnasota they have big town tourneys for them. Ice houses everywhere and everybody trying to catch them. In minnasota they call them eelpout. and the are verygood eating from cold water. I saw a guy in mogador with one and it was around 4lbs.They are different but all fish are different from others BIGRAYSR


the fish you are referring to are different, eelpout are burbot, they are freshwater cod andare very good table fare. they are also called lawyers by some. bowfin are different


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

mitch2106 said:


> ok so was fishing today seen a pile of about 5 bowfin dead on shoreline guy was catching them and killing them. I told him it was ignorant to do such a thing that they are not hurting anything. His reply was a ranger told him to do so. I ran into a ranger later on today and he said that the bowfin are not hurting anything and you can release them back into the water. ive heard many of stories about these fish all the way to people saying they are poisiones lol which i know isnt true having caught quite a bit of them myself. but i just wanted to know if someone could clear up for me whether you are supose to kill them or not, i dont believe you are and just bcause they are ugly and mean looking people think they need killed. Like i said the ranger i talked to said u dont need to kill him, but the guy said he talked to a ranger that told him to kill them. Any one know the truth? i've looked bowfin up before and it said they were a pre-historic fish and not to kill them. but i dunno if that was in the U.S. or where it was talking about them.


I've bow hunted these before and it was a lot of fun - in Michigan they're considered a trash fish same as here. But you're right that they put up a good fight, which is one of the reasons we fish!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bigraysr said:


> I have heard of other guys keeping them when caught in cold water. They say they are very good eating. Out in Minnasota they have big town tourneys for them. Ice houses everywhere and everybody trying to catch them. In minnasota they call them eelpout. and the are verygood eating from cold water. I saw a guy in mogador with one and it was around 4lbs.They are different but all fish are different from others BIGRAYSR


Might be confused with eelpout there? Leech lake had huge lingcod tournament thru the ice. Same with flaming gorge in Wyoming ot Utah wherever it is. I tried these green guys and they didn't come out good but then again I prepared them in my confused thinking they were poor man's lawbsta. They were mushy. Now I know the pretty green toothy fish are really bowfin.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Have caught a couple by accident while targeting other species...strong mouths...don't try lipping them...blood on my thumbs shows why...


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I've caught a few bowfin at Chippewa. Biggest was every bit of 30 inches...Rich


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

The harbors and marshes along the western basin of Lake Erie harbor a fair number of bowfin. But overall you don’t find many large populations in Ohio,and when even targeting them it might be a few here and there. These fish are primitive in nature and as was mentioned before are native. They are extremely fun to target, their aggressive and hit like a Mac truck. I will say they are not very picky on baits but you do need to get In their face for a strike in my experience. I hope people become a little more knowledgeable on the species and stop killing them for no reason. These most certainly are nothing like a snakehead that they often are associated with.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Will absolutely crush lures in their mouths...not a stronger fighting fish out there IMO.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve never caught bowfin in Ohio, or Burbot. I hear Burbot are making their way as far south as Canal Fulton in Ohio. I had been to Canada many times. In spring went up around Gowgama for bear. In fall SE Ontario for fishing. On bear hunts would fish a little in middle of day. Mostly for Walleye & pike.
Always with lures. One day I got a big fish on and got it in. I never saw one before. It was around 30” long. I found out they were common.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’m pretty sure burbot are only in Lake Erie. And few and far between. Now bowfin could moving in the tusk to different areas. Read they get them in killbuck creek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

100% it's bowfin they're catching in canal Fulton/tusc. Same goes for killbuck.


----------

